# Using Green light in dark period



## chrono (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello RIU peeps, i have a question, i have a large 1m long green neon light, its not a fluro with sprayed glass, its an actual green neon light that stands vertically in a base, so, im aware during dark period you can use a green globe to attend to your ladies, my question is, what effect does neon light have on the light cycle and photosynthesis, if green, could the neon be used to do checks and maintenance ? any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## chrono (Dec 7, 2010)

Bump anyone ???


----------



## stickybob (Dec 7, 2010)

i suppose it would work, although would only still use in emergencies! dont know about the neon output tho


----------



## Vento (Dec 7, 2010)

HI Chrono 

Got any pics of it ?... anything on the net about it ?

I keep seeing this thing you clip on to your ear that has a green LED , Its supposed to be for seeing in the dark in your grow room .. http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/greeneye/

" 
*GreenEye product details:*

The only way to enter your growroom during a plants night cycle and not distress your plants is to use a light in the green spectrum as short-day plants will not be effected by this portion of the color spectrum. Exposing your plants to any spectrum of light other than green during the night cycle can be very distressing and greatly reduces potential yields.

The GreenEye is an incredibly useful gadget that lets you work in your growroom during the night cycle. The GreenEye unit is worn like a headset and illuminates whatever you look at. The unit emits green spectrum light that has no effect on plants. 

Each GreenEye will last around 10,000 hours and they don't get hot. The GreenEye is reversable so can be worn on either Ear."


----------



## stickybob (Dec 7, 2010)

i think they are green led,s , ive heard people on here saying there fine, i'm a little unsure about neon still, what spectrum it throws out and if the plants will pick up on it


----------



## lowerarchy (Dec 7, 2010)

If I were you I'd tape it up so only 2" or less was showing - enough for you to see by, hopefully not enough to set your plants off, especially if you're not doing something super urgent and can sit in there to let your eyes adjust for a few minutes. 1m is a pretty big light but think of it this way - neon is less luminous than a cfl, but not by much. Would you walk around in your room swinging a green CFL?


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a green twisty CFL and the first time I turned it on during flower, I got pretty damn nervous and turned it off. Now when I NEED something that is in the flower room I just stumble around in the dark. I would mount some kind of cardboard box or something around it to limit the amount of light coming off off it.


----------



## chrono (Dec 7, 2010)

Here guys, heres a picture, its a big bitch and bright its 36w green neon.













Its only really a question, i dont intend on sitting in the darkroom for 3 hours, lol, more so for the knowledge of knowing the effects of neon and if i need too i can use it, thats all.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 7, 2010)

I think maybe the brightness of that would not make it a good candidate to use. I've heard that a straight up green lightbulb works fine and that LEDS are good too. I just stay out when it's nappy time though. =)


----------



## chrono (Dec 7, 2010)

brownbearclan said:


> I think maybe the brightness of that would not make it a good candidate to use. I've heard that a straight up green lightbulb works fine and that LEDS are good too. I just stay out when it's nappy time though. =)


Thanks, advice appreciated, i was sitting here smashed after a few hot ones and was staring at the neon light, it just then hit me, i wonder what effect neon light has on photosynthesis and would it effect a plants light cycle if exposed ??? but warning heard, i wont use it just to be sure. 


Does anyone actually know for a fact neon lights effect ???


----------



## KindOfBlue (Dec 7, 2010)

Honestly dude, I'd just pick up a Green Eye. I bought mine a while back from BGHydro, here's the link: *Click here*

Best $14 I've ever spent...I use it already for working in the room at night, even though I'm just in my 18/6 veg....my work schedule will definitely interfere with getting into the room before lights off during flowering. This is a very valuable tool, and I highly recommend it. It's great- you just wear it like a bluetooth headset and the light follows where you are looking! Surprisingly it kicks out a decent amount of light, plenty to do anything you need to do in there.


----------



## chrono (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks man, i will definatley just get one of these instead of contemplating using the neon.


----------



## MeJuana (Dec 7, 2010)

You'd figure out what the gases glowed at, if there is any color on the outside of your bulb and then make a decision.. I use curly CFL light and never had an issue I am aware of so it might be simpler to just do that instead

LIGHT GREEN LIGHT CAN BE MADE WITH NEON,ARGON & 2% ZENON
DARK GREEN LIGHT CAN BE MADE WITH NEON, HELION & KRION


----------



## mrduke (Dec 8, 2010)

i also have used a green cfl for years with no problems, just dont spend hours at a time in there. I would want someone poking around in my room while is was trying to sleep would you


----------



## haloman420 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey man here is what you want to know its on you tube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWELfO4DZcc


----------



## withoutAchance (Dec 8, 2010)

i use cruly cfl green and huge incandecnt green super bright, i understand any green spectrum is fine but cant be sure if you keep it under 15 mins youll be fine it take the plant 15 mins to wake up and say oh thiers a light.

hit the star


----------



## krok (Dec 8, 2010)

Keep in mind, how much light the pants tolerate during dark depends on the wattage during lights on!
(It's all relative)

So if you're using say 250W, the plants will not tolerate as much light leak as plants used to 1000 Watts.
It's like the moon, relative to the sun.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 9, 2010)

KindOfBlue said:


> Honestly dude, I'd just pick up a Green Eye. I bought mine a while back from BGHydro, here's the link: *Click here*
> 
> Best $14 I've ever spent...I use it already for working in the room at night, even though I'm just in my 18/6 veg....my work schedule will definitely interfere with getting into the room before lights off during flowering. This is a very valuable tool, and I highly recommend it. It's great- you just wear it like a bluetooth headset and the light follows where you are looking! Surprisingly it kicks out a decent amount of light, plenty to do anything you need to do in there.


 Why not adjust your light schedule to suit your work schedule? You're growing indoors, you can have the sun come up any time of the day you choose. My lights come on at 9pm and go off at 9am. I run them when I am using the least amount of electricity plus it gives me plenty of time to do what I need.


----------



## chrono (Dec 9, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Why not adjust your light schedule to suit your work schedule? You're growing indoors, you can have the sun come up any time of the day you choose. My lights come on at 9pm and go off at 9am. I run them when I am using the least amount of electricity plus it gives me plenty of time to do what I need.


rofl, thanks man, i appreciate the advice, this is for understanding purpose, learning, i was just sitting here looking at the neon light and thought if ever i did need to go in during dark, would it be ok, i then started to think about photosynthesis and neon light, what are the effects etc???? otherwise id do what you said and change cycle time, this is soley for the knowledge, no one has actually answered the question yet to be quite honest.......lulz


----------



## Serapis (Dec 9, 2010)

I use the incandescent green party bulbs. I have two of them, in 8.5" reflectors, wired in to a single toggle switch. I've only had to use it once, when I thought I heard a fan fall..


----------



## bigmindhack (Dec 9, 2010)

Serapis said:


> I use the incandescent green party bulbs. I have two of them, in 8.5" reflectors, wired in to a single toggle switch. I've only had to use it once, when I thought I heard a fan fall..


 If a fan falls in the grow room at night, does it even make a noise?

Heh, sorry I am cookie baked.


----------



## PlantManBee (Dec 9, 2010)

neon is just the gas inside the bulb. green neon should work just like green LEDs, floros or incandescents.


----------



## chrono (Dec 9, 2010)

PlantManBee said:


> neon is just the gas inside the bulb. green neon should work just like green LEDs, floros or incandescents.


Thanks man, the question has finally been answered briefly and shortly with an explanation, +Rep dude.


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Dec 13, 2010)

incandecent lights will wake your plants up even if they are green tinted.just stick with leds and your ok


----------

